# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  مفایسه php و python از لحاظ سرعت

## mojtaba.baghban

توی مقایسه php با python توی همه زمبنه‌ها که چه تفاوت‌هایی دارن به نتیجه رسیدم ولی از لحاظ سرعت بعضی سایت‌ها با قاطعیت میگن python سرعت اجرای بالاتری داره که اکثرا سایت‌های ایرانی هستند ولی چندین سایت دیدم که میگن php 7 سرعت بالاتری داره نسبت به python 3. 
مثلا این بنچمارک. معمولا این‌جور پست‌ها دعوای طرفداران دو زبان میشه. لطفا با دلیل بگید کدوم سریع‌تره و چقدر
سپاس

----------

